

Classmates.com User Sues; Schoolmates Weren't Really Looking for Him - dangoldin
http://www.wired.com/politics/law/news/2008/11/classmates

======
chwolfe
I was expecting an Onion article.

------
vaksel

      And in January, Member Source Media agreed to pay $200,000 to settle a Federal Trade Commission complaint about the 
      company's spam messages that promised consumers, "Congratulations. You've won an iPod video player.
    

only $200K? Those sites make a lot more than that, its probably a drop in the
bucket for them

~~~
trjordan
To be fair, I've actually gotten an iPod out of sites like that. The do work -
you just have to read what exactly is expected of you to get your free iPod.

That said, yeah, seriously. They've sucked down a lot more money than $200k.

------
bprater
I've got messages like that from Classmates for years.

Always wondered if it was a scam or not, but never really liked anyone in
school enough to pony up and check!

------
mattmaroon
While the guy is clearly in the right here, as we were joking about this at my
class reunion, suing that company might be like trying to squeeze blood from a
stone. Financially they're running on fumes these days.

~~~
dangoldin
Makes you wonder how they feel about not being a facebook although they
basically had all the pieces in place already. Might have been to hard for
them to stop spamming users.

~~~
mattmaroon
I imagine much the same way that Friendster feels. They REALLY had all the
pieces in place.

